# My new diet plan...



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Body Weight

14stone 4lb

200lb

91kg BW (Body Weight)

16% BF (Body Fat)

Resting Metabolic Rate

Calculate Fat Free Mass:

Fat Mass = 91kg x 0.16 = 14.56kg FM

(Fat Mass = BW x BF = FM)

Fat Free Mass = 91kg - 14.56kg = 76.44kg FFM

(Fat Free Mass = BW - FM = FFM)

Calculate Resting Metabolic Rate:

Resting Metabolic Rate = 22 x 76.44kg + 500 = 2182 RMR

(Resting Metabolic Rate = 22 x FFM + 500 = RMR)

Cost of Activity

Calculate Activity Cost:

Activity Factors (AF)

1.2 - 1.3 Very Light (bed rest)

1.5 - 1.6 Light (office work/watching TV)

1.6 - 1.7 Moderate (some activity during day)

1.9 - 2.1 Heavy (labour type work)

Activity Cost = 2182 x 1.5 = 3273 - 2182 = 1091

(Activity Cost = RMR x AF = Activity Cost - RMR = Activity Cost)

Cost of Exercise Activity

Calculating Cost of Exercise Activity:

MET values for common activities:

high impact aerobics&#8230; 7

low impact aerobics&#8230; 5

high intensity cycling&#8230; 12

low intensity cycling&#8230; 3

high intensity walking - 6.5

low intensity walking - 2.5

high intensity running&#8230; 18

low intensity running&#8230; 7

circuit-type training&#8230; 8

intense free weight lifting&#8230; 6

moderate machine training&#8230; 3

Exercise Expenditure for weights = 6 METS X 91kg x 1.5 hours = 819 calories

Exercise Expenditure for cardio = 3 METS X 91 kg x .25 hours = 69 calories

(Exercise Expenditure = MET x BW x Duration (hrs) = Cost of Exercise Activity)

Cost of Exercise Activity = 819 + 69 = 888

Thermic Effect of Food

Calculating Thermic Effect of Food (TEF):

0.10 Moderate Protein Diet

0.15 High Protein Diet

TEF = 2182 x 0.15 = 328

(TEF = RMR x 0.10/0.15 = TEF)

Putting It All Together

Bodyweight - 91kg

Body Fat - 16%

Resting Metabolic rate - 2182 kcal

Cost of Activity - 1091 kcal

Cost of Exercise Activity - 888 kcal

Thermic Effect of Food - 328 kcal

Daily Calorie Requirements

Target Calories: 4489


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Macro Values:

Protein - 4 kcals per gram

Carbohydrate - 4 kcals per gram

Fat - 9 kcals per gram

Target nutrient split:

1.5g protein per 1lb body weight = 300g

300g protein = 1200 kcals

Remaining calorie allowance:

60% Carbohydrate (1974 kcals)

494g Carbohydrate

40% Fat (1315 kcals)

146g Fat


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Meal 1

75g Oats in water & 1tbsp Sugar (P - 13g, C - 50g, F - 5g)

2 Scoops Dymatize Whey (P - 44g, C - 5g, F - 3g)

Meal 2

1 Tin Mackerel (P - 17g, C - 4g, F - 17g)

1 Apple (P - 0g, C - 19g, F - 0g)

23 Almond Kernels (P - 6g, C - 6g, F - 14g)

Meal 3

200g Chicken Breast (P - 62g, C - 0, F - 8g)

150g Mixed Vegetables (P - 4.5g, C - 20g, F - 0g)

Meal 4

200g Rib Eye Steak (P - 56g, C - 0g, F - 26g)

200g Long Grain White Rice (P - 3g, C - 28g, F - 0g)

Meal 5

Pre WO Drink 1 Scoop Dymatize Whey (P - 22g, C - 2.5g, F - 1.5g)

Meal 6

Post WO Drink 2 Scoops Dymatize Whey (P - 44g, C - 5g, F - 3g)

1 Banana (P - 1g, C - 27g, F - 0g)

Meal 7

200g Chicken Breast (P - 62g, C - 0, F - 8g)

150g Mixed Vegetables (P - 4.5g, C - 20g, F - 0g)

Totals:

Protein: 339g

Carbohydrate: 186.5g

Fat: 85.5g


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I need to increase the amount of Carbs & Fat whilst not pushing the Protein up anymore as I am allready over on that.

Any suggestions on what to change and where to get this a little more balanced?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

whoa!! someone make this a sticky eh??

well done !

all the works been done for everyone else, just get a calculator and insert your own stats eh?

very well laid out .....i mean , even I followed it!!!

i must now go and rep this guy....

even tho he does sound like a computer.....lol

"c a l c u l a t i n g......D o i n e e d a p o o p o o?"......"a r e m y f i s h f i n g e r s r e a d y y e t?"


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> whoa!! someone make this a sticky eh??
> 
> well done !
> 
> ...


Jimmy has all these calculations under a sticky thread somewhere already. However, its definitely easier to make sense of it all when the calculations are so clear and without all the extra text as well.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah I used Jimmy's post to do all my calculations  so can't take the credit for the idea...

Thanks for that Jimmy!

Hope the layout and the wording helps others use it to their advantage though.

Thought I would post the whole lot up as I had it all typed into word anyway to do the calculations. Used http://www.nutritiondata.com/ to get all the values for the food and I will probably adjust them as I buy the food from the supermarkt and get the actual values on the packs.

Any ideas on how I can increase the carbs and fat without increasing protein at all if possible?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i,d use a supp for the fats....then again theres the expense .....

and the carbs is easy, i use fine and medium oats in everything ....

it can be used sweet or savoury and softens up nicely in owt.....

unless you wanting simple carbs,...


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Things like udos and flax etc...?

in owt? what do you mean m8?

btw, I have never made oats in water before. Anyone have any pointers for me?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

not being funny or cheeky mate but you sure you got the right figures for your protiens

just that you have 200g of ckicken = 62g of protien

i thought chicken was only 22g protien per 100 g

like i said not being funny!!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I used the nutritiondata.com website so if its wrong then its wrong there. I am not sure... 

What I am going to do is check the packaging when I buy all the above and then adjust the figures to that so I know exactly what I am eating depending on what I bought


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

in owt !......

sorry , Yorkshire slang,....

in ANYTHING dear boy !......

it will soften up in anything liquid...

i soak a few 100 grams of it in the morning in water, it takes on all the water thru the day , then in the evening i mix it with whatever i,m gonna eat the following day,......

it will mix with your whey drink, mince, stir it thru some mashed veg,

the wife does the same with plain cous cous, she makes it into allsorts,...

but personally i dont like the stuff its too much like white pasta,.....

on the oats, ...dont see it as cold porridge!! if you get medium oatmeal it turns into more like mashed spuds......

hope all this helps , but if its not clear mate just PM me

Stu


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Stu, will give it a go...

Think I will take some before pics and measurements and then again in two months and see the difference in me by sticking to this.

Hoping to make some good gains


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i like the attitude!

its the only way to go ...

1.make a plan

2.prep mentally for a week or two

3.get all the things in place ,

4.food,

5.gym,

6.gear,

7.routine,....then.......

8.start,....

treat the food as a kind of medicine/fuel

head down in the gym,.....

keep a close eye on progress (take pics) get weighed....

theres no miricle magig button to push , this is the only way,.....

good luck mate keep us posted!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

if i had to be picky, i would add more protein to meal 5


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> not being funny or cheeky mate but you sure you got the right figures for your protiens
> 
> just that you have 200g of ckicken = 62g of protien
> 
> ...


correct unc

sa12, are you working with cooked weights or raw weights?

if cooked then there is a chance your right

if raw then you better go back to the drawing board

ALWAYS use raw (uncooked weights) for everything as cooking can change the weight the more its cooked

for instance 100g dry weight rice weighs more, the longer it is cooked, making it hard to ever work with the cooked weight of rice

however, uncooked is always the same

get ma drif?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmy does any of the protiens / carbs or fats change once their cooked?

appologies if its a daft question!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> correct unc
> 
> sa12, are you working with cooked weights or raw weights?
> 
> ...


Ok, I see what you mean..

Can you tell me if the quantity of protein, carb and fat changes once cooked?

Obviously the fat is lost from meat for example, but are there huge differences?

I am still updating the figures from the pacakaging I have. I will stick to uncooked and redo it again


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> not being funny or cheeky mate but you sure you got the right figures for your protiens
> 
> just that you have 200g of ckicken = 62g of protien
> 
> ...


After what Jimmy said above about uncooked weight I went back to the nutrition data website and it is showing 200g uncooked chicken breast, no skin as 23g protein per 100g so you were close enough 

I am going to post up a revised diet tomorrow with all the correct figures in


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> jimmy does any of the protiens / carbs or fats change once their cooked?
> 
> appologies if its a daft question!


no mate

100g uncooked chicken will have X amount of macros

once its cooked it will still have the same values, but it will weigh far less due to water loss etc


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

SA12 said:


> Ok, I see what you mean..
> 
> Can you tell me if the quantity of protein, carb and fat changes once cooked?
> 
> ...


this is why we work with raw weights

the values stay the same when cooked, but the weight is less

as said above, if you work with cooked weights, the values are hard to determine as it depends on how long the food is cooked for


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers jimmy


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Got it 

Thanks


----------

